# Will it work - VAIO F580/NDC ND5100

## gsfgf

</joke>

<serious>

I have a VAIO F580 w/ a ND5100 netcard.  I am looking to escape Windoze.  I was wondering if anyone knows if it will work.  I have sucessfully installed Radhat on it, so does that mean i can use Gentoo?

----------

## lx

No difference, main packages are the same, only the package system is different, redhat uses the f@cked up RPM system (not even installing the needed deps) while gentoo uses emerge. I would recommend however to use  redhat for installation, this way you can easily check its configurations if your having trouble determining the modules / configuration for certain components in your system. You can easily install gentoo using a normal or graphics console (so don't boot from cd but abuse redhat for a while), just give it a try........   :Cool: 

----------

